# Tapered tubing cutting jig for tube in tube style rig



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

For your information only, I don't make or sell this tool, don't ask me how to got it.

new concept from China, cutting precise tapered angle for inner tubing of tube in tube style cocktail rig


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing 
Cheers


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

That is very interesting.


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

I'd think it would shorten the band life by a lot...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for showing this. Looks like a complicated procedure.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I heard this method last year and they said it has better velocity result than straight tube.

My opinion on tube in tube style is similar power to tapered flat but in longer distance shooting up to 15 m the accuracy is doubtful .

the band set are hard to make them 100% alike.


----------

